# Bringin in a 270 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tessalata Eel is what will be housed in it....Certainly not a tank for life-But for a few years anyhow.
Some may remember me posting about it awhile back when I was going to buy it-Well them plans fell through-And now one of my LFS is going out of business-I am getting there 8' x 2' 270 gal and there Eel to house at my shop until further notice....

Just figure I would let ya know-We only have until the 21rst to get it all broke down and transfered to my place......will sit across from my 500 gal and across from 2 125 gals.......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice... can't wait to see it all set up


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> very nice... can't wait to see it all set up


Thanks-
It should be setup at my place next week-
Of course pics will be added when I have the time to post them....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool,
get some pics up of the man cave
I hope u have concrete flooring..lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Cool,
> get some pics up of the man cave
> I hope u have concrete flooring..lol


I'll have pics-But it's going to take me some time before it will look good or anything like that....But once I am done setting and sorting everything out....it should look pretty damn good altogether

My daughter is being picked up by friend today-So after a few months or so-I will be picking the ole camera up and shooting again this afternoon.....

It's actually located upstairs as well.....But yes concrete over huge I-beams.....I have no weight limits really......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that sounds epic AK









deffinetly post some pics of it when its up and running at your place. man tesselata eels are awesome.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> that sounds epic AK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most certainly will have pics-
I have to take a trip to the LFS today anyhow to pickup a few things-I'll snap some pics of it currently and after I get done with it......


----------

